# Guy killed by hearse



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, hearses don't kill people - people driving hearses over their friends kill people.

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/25317834/detail.html


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow, this is nuts...as were the people involved. this is something you don't see everyday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess he was thinking he'd cut out the middle man. And considering he'd just been dropped off at 3:00AM after a party, inebriation was probably involved.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Since he had ridden in it before he was struck by it, police are investigating it as a possible "rehearsal."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ow, ow, OW!!!:googly:


----------

